# Spiced apple wine recipe critique?



## dkenney919 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good afternoon all!

I was just getting ready today to try making another small batch of wine  I thought before I went to much further on this, I would get some feedback on the recipe avoiding some errors and pitfalls hopefully. 


APPLE WINE (Spiced)
•	12 lb. mixed Ambrosía and Golden delicious apples
•	1 lb. chopped golden raisins
•	2-1/2 lb dextrose
•	1 gallon water
•	1.25 oz. cloves
•	2 3-inch cinnamon sticks, broken into pieces
•	1 oz. shredded ginger root
•	1 tsp. acid blend
•	1/2 tsp. pectin enzyme
•	1 crushed Campden tablet
•	Sauterne or Champagne wine yeast and nutrient


Quarter the apples and run them through a mincer. Put in primary fermentation vessel with all ingredients except yeast and nutrient, cover, and set in warm place for 24 hours. Add yeast and nutrient, stir, and cover for four days, stirring twice daily. Strain liquor into secondary fermentation vessel and fit airlock. Rack after 30 days and again after two months. When clear, rack again and bottle. Taste after six months, but allow one year for maturity. 



Thoughts on this one anyone?


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds good to me, assume your doing a 2 gal. batch. I make 15 gal. of spiced Apple a year, very similar to yours. it's good at 1 yr. great at 1.5 yrs. TRUE winner at 2 yrs, I put 1/2 of it on oak chips for 6 mo's. Enjoy, Roy


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 17, 2013)

I wasn't real clear when I said "2 gallon batch", you will have the volume of 2 gals. in the fermenter, after first racking you'll have more than a gal., after 2nd racking you'll be close to a gallon. Roy


----------



## Julie (Feb 17, 2013)

Actually I would skip the water, go with straight apple juice, 1 stick of cinnamon, 1 clove (I don't use ground cloves) maybe a 1/2 oz of ginger. You can always add more spices down the road


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 17, 2013)

I would add all your spices in the secondary, meaning when the S.G. gets to 1.020 or when you transfer for bulk aging.


----------

